# Rump Roast Jerky



## fagesbp (Jan 5, 2013)

So this will be my first time making jerky in the smoker. I usually make it in the dehydrator with liquid smoke for the smoke flavoring. This time I used a marinade of water, soy sauce, brown sugar, white sugar, thyme, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, msg, cure #1 and cayenne pepper. My usual spices with some sweetness added. I sliced the roast into about 3/16 slices and mixed well with the marinade then vacuum sealed it all and let it sit in the fridge overnight. This morning I skewered it all and here it is hanging in the smoker at 115*. Any suggestions on cooking temp? I was thinking of going up about 10* per hour til it was 155* then finishing it at that temp. Smoking in my brand spanking new amnps with pitmaster blend pellets.













H1tRj.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


















EA4Gy.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


















AMk6z.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 5, 2013)

4-1/2 hours in now. I cut the smoke at about 3-1/2 hours. Burned 1 row in the amnps. I just bumped it up to 145*













2as8R.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


















qTnTk.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013






 I just noticed there was a board just for jerky. Sorry about posting in the wrong place.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 5, 2013)

Got done with them in about 7 hours total cook time. Tastes great but I think I cut a lil too thick. I really need a better slicer. Ended up with about 2 lbs of jerky out of a 5 lb roast, (8) 1/4lb packs.













agz9Z.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


















sbN8Z.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


















OMkzo.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Brandon, evening..... Looks good.... I like the recipe of spices.....   Net weight / green weight...now you know why it costs so much in the store...   Yours is better.....    Dave


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like it came out good!  x 2 what Dave said.

  Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

Really nice looking jerky!


----------

